# New Cat Tree Activity Centre



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Rocky and Sapphire's Cat tree arrived yesterday. 

My boyfriend wasn't around but I managed to put it together myself pretty quickly (I'm normally terrible with instructions)

It was so nice to see them jump on and try it out straight away!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg, lucky cats thats bigger than my house, they are stunning though.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

RockySapphire said:


> Rocky and Sapphire's Cat tree arrived yesterday.
> 
> My boyfriend wasn't around but I managed to put it together myself pretty quickly (I'm normally terrible with instructions)
> 
> It was so nice to see them jump on and try it out straight away!!


WOW...Thats cool...Was it expensive?


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> WOW...Thats cool...Was it expensive?


Thanks. They love it.

It is from pet-supermarket.co.uk. Here's the link if you wanna take a look. 
Its on sale and is now £121.68 - was previously £160.68. It is expensive but we can't help spoiling our babies

Trixie Montilla Scratching Post - Pet Food Supplies & Accessories at Pet Supermarket


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg, lucky cats thats bigger than my house, they are stunning though.


lol - thanks.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

RockySapphire said:


> Thanks. They love it.
> 
> It is from pet-supermarket.co.uk. Here's the link if you wanna take a look.
> Its on sale and is now £121.68 - was previously £160.68. It is expensive but we can't help spoiling our babies
> ...


nice tree, have you tried zoo plus? they do some good ones quite resoable priced


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

RockySapphire said:


> Thanks. They love it.
> 
> It is from pet-supermarket.co.uk. Here's the link if you wanna take a look.
> Its on sale and is now £121.68 - was previously £160.68. It is expensive but we can't help spoiling our babies
> ...


Yep that's what i call expensive...lol...your cats are luckier than mine will ever be...lol


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

It is stunning and it looks like they both enjoy it.

By the way in case I haven't said it before they are both little cuties


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> nice tree, have you tried zoo plus? they do some good ones quite resoable priced


Thanks. I didn't look at zoo plus. Saw the same tree on other websites but obviously went for the cheapest one. We have spent so much this month (can't really afford it) but it was worth it. Looks like we're broke for a little while.. lol.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

They're both absolutly stunning. Next time look at zoo plus alot of people say its real value for money, it looks really well made the one you have for them bet they're always on it.


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks alot. 
I'll definitely check out zoo plus nxt time I need something. I've heard a few people mention it here on pet forums.
Yes it's sturdy and nicely made and they love it! I was worried they wouldn't use it but they have except for the top seat, but I reckon once they're older and braver they'll give it a go


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

that's a great cat tree!

they look like they are enjoying it


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

wow thats fab lol i love it never mind cats hehehe!!!!!

youre cats are very lucky and i know a certain jaffa and cass here tht will b very jealous of your kittys now lol


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Spearmint said:


> that's a great cat tree!
> 
> they look like they are enjoying it





big_bear said:


> wow thats fab lol i love it never mind cats hehehe!!!!!
> 
> youre cats are very lucky and i know a certain jaffa and cass here tht will b very jealous of your kittys now lol


Thanks guys!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks great, your cats are little cutiesxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow spoilt lil fur buddies, fantastic.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

That looks great, brilliant match for the kittens and the decor


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

wow thats amazing, it looks so comfy! lol Your kitties look lost in it, awww so cute!!


----------

